# Built-in automatic microadjustment possible?



## memoriaphoto (Nov 23, 2015)

I was thinking about 3rd party software solutions for making the AF microadjust easier, such as Focal. And thought...wouldn't it be great for Canon to implement a similar software in camera with an even more sophisticated microadjust feature? Put your camera on a tripod, use a target and let the camera do the rest by analyzing each image and adjust accordingly (just like Focal).

I believe Canon Service Centers are still spending a lot of time AF-fixing bodies and lenses on warranty/goodwill.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2015)

Canon has some patents to do in camera AFMA. The feature may just show up in Future high end models, but its unnecessary for DPAF focus, so if that ever becomes a practical primary method of AF, AFMA may go away. There are other patents that provide accurate AF as well.


----------



## msatter (Nov 23, 2015)

It already exists for Canon and it is called DotTune.


----------



## the.unkle.george (Nov 23, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> its unnecessary for DPAF focus



Only in Live view would it be unnecessary. Focus calibration would still be needed through the optical viewfinder. 
As Mirrorless bodies start to tout the 'no focus calibration needed' line, I think that will put pressure on DSLRs to make this more automatic.

As Focal shows, the possibilities here are pretty huge. 
- Focus adjustment per focus point, which would account for field curvature
- Correction for focus shift when stopping down
- Sweet spot / alignment issue information for your particular lens
- Ability to compare lenses on your camera body. (ie, this 50mm f1.4 is sharper than that one)

However, if your camera could give you a sharpness number for your lens (and a field map) this would expose just how much manufacture variability there really is.

Such a feature would be great for consumers, less so for Canon.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 23, 2015)

It is definitely possible combining contrast and phase detect focus methods. However two factors have really prevented it from becoming standard. First there are space constraints within the memory of the camera which may prohibit such functions yielding priority to other more critical needs. This could change as the tech develops. The other problem is that in order to make sure it's accurate you really must have an accurate reference. It's common knowledge that contrast detect AF is not very accurate and without that automatic AFMA is no better than eyeballing it through trial and error.

To improve accuracy we use tools such as a Spider Lenscal or software such as Focal which utilize accurate references to make the calculations.

It's not likely Canon or any other company will offer such until it is a reliable means of obtaining AF accuracy.


----------



## candc (Nov 23, 2015)

it is certainly possible and would simplify things. i think it will be more likely to show up as an eos utility feature. you would have to tether the camera but then the computer would be doing the calculations.


----------



## chauncey (Nov 23, 2015)

Aah...you have a Canon camera...supposedly you have Canon Utility Software that came with that camera or, is downloadable for free. 
Use it for tethered shooting with all camera settings, including focusing steps, controlled by your computer.
Works for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2015)

the.unkle.george said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > its unnecessary for DPAF focus
> ...



Try quoting my entire statement rather than trying to change the meaning by quoting just part of it.

"but its unnecessary for DPAF focus, *so if that ever becomes a practical primary method of AF, AFMA may go away"*


----------

